# Show me your bubble nests!



## mardi (Nov 22, 2011)

Bowie was hard at work while I was sleeping last night. 

This is the first bubble nest he's built since moving into the 5.5 Gallon. Even with a water bottle baffle, the waterfall current was still a bit too strong to hold his nests together, they would break apart and line the whole tank. I'm proud, because it means I've slowed the filter current enough for him.

Just wanted to share, and thought you all would appreciate seeing this, (if anyone besides me did). lol


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Congrats on the first bubblenest! They're always exciting.

Here's the best of mine- 

It even bulges out from the bottom, lol XD











And then you can see the outline of the top in this one. I was pretty proud of Spiridion. xD


----------



## bettakong (Nov 10, 2011)

wow he want a GF lol


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Lol, this was one of my breeding attempts  He was such a perfectionist.


----------



## mardi (Nov 22, 2011)

Aw! He does look like quite the perfectionist, and it paid off too! Beautiful nest and boy. I love the first picture, and how he's so diligently tending to the nest. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

One of Patrick's nests...


----------



## mardi (Nov 22, 2011)

That is one beautiful, impressive nest! 



PitGurl said:


> One of Patrick's nests...


----------



## BartTheFish (Jun 15, 2010)

Mardi, Do you happen to have the Top Fin 5.5 Gallon tank? You mentioned fast flowing filter. I have a 5.5 gal with a pretty speedy filter.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

This was the thickest bubblenest I've ever seen..I had a clearer photo, but I wanted to show the size comparison between the nest and Skyline LOL.
I was impressed.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Dang beautifulbetta that is one tall bubble nest.


----------



## acadialover (Nov 17, 2011)

wonderful photos.


----------



## mardi (Nov 22, 2011)

I do have the Top Fin 5.5 Gallon tank. It has an insanely fast filter. I currently have 2 filter bags over my intake tube (more to prevent my Betta from sitting and letting his fins get lightly sucked up by it, which he had gotten into the habit of doing.) And a piece of foam rubber banded to the water outflow. Both those things have helped tremendously. 

Do you have the Top Fin 5.5 Gallon as well?



BartTheFish said:


> Mardi, Do you happen to have the Top Fin 5.5 Gallon tank? You mentioned fast flowing filter. I have a 5.5 gal with a pretty speedy filter.


----------



## mardi (Nov 22, 2011)

That is WAY impressive. I've never seen one that went above water like that. Very nice!


BeautifulBetta said:


> This was the thickest bubblenest I've ever seen..I had a clearer photo, but I wanted to show the size comparison between the nest and Skyline LOL.
> I was impressed.


----------



## mardi (Nov 22, 2011)

Aren't they? I love seeing how different each nest is. It's like each Betta is a little artist with his own unique masterpiece.


acadialover said:


> wonderful photos.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

mardi said:


> That is WAY impressive. I've never seen one that went above water like that. Very nice!


Haha thanks!  Skyline is crazy >.< He managed to do that overnight somehow, I don't get it lmao. Its only about 2 inches wide, but its really tall 
I wish I could find the photo of the one Sheldon did once. It took up 1/3 of the surface of a 10 gallon breeding tank haha


----------



## BartTheFish (Jun 15, 2010)

mardi said:


> I do have the Top Fin 5.5 Gallon tank. It has an insanely fast filter. I currently have 2 filter bags over my intake tube (more to prevent my Betta from sitting and letting his fins get lightly sucked up by it, which he had gotten into the habit of doing.) And a piece of foam rubber banded to the water outflow. Both those things have helped tremendously.
> 
> Do you have the Top Fin 5.5 Gallon as well?


Yes, unfortunatly I do. But for the water outflow I used a water bottle that I cut to slow it down. Now I need something to slow the intake. :S


----------



## BartTheFish (Jun 15, 2010)

BeautifulBetta said:


> Haha thanks!  Skyline is crazy >.< He managed to do that overnight somehow, I don't get it lmao. Its only about 2 inches wide, but its really tall
> I wish I could find the photo of the one Sheldon did once. It took up 1/3 of the surface of a 10 gallon breeding tank haha


I gguess Skyline is a fitting name then.


----------



## acadialover (Nov 17, 2011)

I simply put a sponge around the intake tube...


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

BartTheFish said:


> I gguess Skyline is a fitting name then.


Haha! Must be! Skyline's are fast


----------



## lillylark (Sep 21, 2011)

*Mowgli's bubble nest*

Mowgli is always making bubbles nests - he usually makes them in the same place on one side of the tank. He has made some huge ones!


----------



## Mart2289 (Dec 7, 2011)

I've had my fish for about a month and he hasn't done any nests yet. Normal? He's in a 5gal, heated (78) and filtered tank with plenty of hiding spaces and plants. He's healthy but not making nests...


----------



## lillylark (Sep 21, 2011)

Mart, neither of my bettas made bubble nests until I had them for awhile (over a month). One of them now makes them all the time, the other sporadically. Definitely normal.


----------



## acadialover (Nov 17, 2011)

lillylark said:


> Mart, neither of my bettas made bubble nests until I had them for awhile (over a month). One of them now makes them all the time, the other sporadically. Definitely normal.


same here.


----------



## Mart2289 (Dec 7, 2011)

sorry double post...


----------



## Greatbettas (Dec 13, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/user/Greatbettas?feature=mhee check out my youtube channel people thank you.


----------



## Zappity (Oct 15, 2011)

This is Mr.Bubble's most recent and biggest bubble nest.


----------



## BartTheFish (Jun 15, 2010)

Zappity said:


> This is Mr.Bubble's most recent and biggest bubble nest.


You better have a lid for that tank or else your betta will jump!


----------



## turtlephobic (Jul 30, 2011)

Eridan made his first bubble nest today.


----------



## tabrezansari (Dec 15, 2011)

*My T Red Pearl Bubble Nest*

Hey Frndzz I Dont hve Ne Female Betta.. Den How Can My T Red Pearl MaKE Bubble Nest... Plzz Help Asap. N what kind of My Betta fish Is.??


----------



## acadialover (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice nest ! Looks like a crowntail ??


----------



## tabrezansari (Dec 15, 2011)

thanks... now can i change my water.. oh i keep dis only.. but i dnt hve ne female betta den how can my T Red Pearl making Bubble Nest.. Help Me M New In Dis?


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Definitely crowntail  bettas don't need girls to make bubblenests tho, they make them when they're happy or content too. Some of them just like their reflections, like Skyline LMAO









He did this when there were no girls or other boys around. All I had was a mirror for him for a couple hours a day...He must love himself lol


----------



## tabrezansari (Dec 15, 2011)

I Hve My Another Blue Falcon Bowl In Front of My T Red Pearl...N what They do With this Bubble Nest...??


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Haha they just kinda make it and leave it. They'll add to it if they want. Maybe they do it to keep themselves occupied lol


----------



## tabrezansari (Dec 15, 2011)

lolz.. amazing.. god creature.. so when dey born babys betta???


----------



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

Blitzen made me a bubble nest last night. Biggest one any of our males have made without the influence of a female. Too bad we have gravel in the tank and would probably disturb the nest if we took it out, because I'd love to toss in a female and spawn them. Haven't spawned a betta since last July, and I quite miss those cute little tails sticking out of the bubbles. <3


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

One of my females' bubblenest . This is after it was disturbed from switching her over to her new tank. It used to cover half the bowl. (The bowl was for QT after her previous tank cracked).





















And the culprit...


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

When Sesshoumaru get _sereal_, he can cover his whole side's surface with bubbles, which like a 8"x11" rectangle. xD

But then again, his neighbor is Rin... xD


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

Toga's bubble nest.


----------



## Mart2289 (Dec 7, 2011)

I forgot to take a picture but the last bubble nest my fish made, it was almos a third of a 5 gallon aquarium and it was really tick!....I think he is happy...


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

One of my juvi males. (purchased as a female)

An hour or so into it










2 or so hours...









5 hours later...covers nearly the entire top of a 2-way divided10 gal.


----------



## rawscientist (Jan 5, 2012)

Hey guys I hope I am not really off topic. Is it required for a Betta Fish to make those bubbles? I have a male but I think he's still kind of young. Should I consider it as a warning if he doesn't make bubbles on the long term e.g. 1 month, 2 months?
He seems happy and he's curious about everything.


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

Some of my males dont really make any nests...nothing compared to the one I just posted. Some bettas just don't. If its a juvenile it is normal for it not to. Hermes only just started to make them a few weeks ago. and the one posted above is his first nest. I have a spawn sibling of his,,,that is a male...who just doesnt.


You can also check filtration. If you have too much surface agitation..The bubbles will burst.


----------

